# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  गूगल के डूडल

## Rated R

दोस्तों गूगल से आज कौन नहीं परिचित है . किसी भी वेबसाइट का पता लगाने के लिए  सबसे पहले गूगल का ही प्रयोग किया जाता है . 

गूगल अपने प्रयोक्ताओं को लुभाने के लिए हर ख़ास दिन पर एक डूडल तैयार करता  है . मैंने उन सभी डूडलओ  को यहाँ पर संगृहीत किया है . आशा है आप लोगो को  पसंद आएगा /  
धन्यवाद

----------


## Rated R

*Jan 01, 2000

Happy New Year! - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*Feb 02, 2000

Groundhog Day - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*Feb 14, 2000

    On February 14th, Google showed its affection with this logo and an applet created by Ken Perlin. - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*Mar 17, 2000

    St. Patrick's Day - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*Apr 23, 2000

    On Easter weekend, Google displayed this logo with an applet created by Ken Perlin - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*May 01, 2000

    Google Doodle unfolded over the first week of May - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*May 02, 2000

    Google Doodle unfolded over the first week of May - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*May 03, 2000

    Google Doodle unfolded over the first week of May - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*May 04, 2000

    Google Doodle unfolded over the first week of May - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*May 05, 2000

    Google Doodle unfolded over the first week of May - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*May 14, 2000

    A tribute to our Moms - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Jun 18, 2000

    Father's Day - (Global)*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बहुत ही बढिया

----------


## Password

बहुत ही बढिया

----------


## Black Pearl

बहुत अच्छे रटेड जी, आपके पास बाल दिवस पर लगाया गया डूडल है क्या? मुझे वो अच्छा लगा था।

----------


## Rated R

धन्यवाद सूत्र भ्रमण के  लिए

----------


## Rated R

> बहुत अच्छे रटेड जी, आपके पास बाल दिवस पर लगाया गया डूडल है क्या? मुझे वो अच्छा लगा था।


कौन से साल का?

----------


## Rated R

*Jul 01, 2000

    Declaration of Independence - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Jul 02, 2000

    BBQ tips - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*Jul 03, 2000

    Fourth of July celebration - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*Jul 04, 2000

    The Founding Fathers - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*Jul 14, 2000

    Vive la France! Google celebrated Bastille Day - (France)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Sep 15, 2000

    2000 Summer Games in Sydney - Opening Ceremony - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*Sep 16, 2000

    2000 Summer Games in Sydney - Kayak - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*Sep 17, 2000

    2000 Summer Games in Sydney - Gymnastics - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Sep 18, 2000

    2000 Summer Games in Sydney - Archery - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Sep 19, 2000

    2000 Summer Games in Sydney - Diving - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*Sep 20, 2000

    2000 Summer Games in Sydney - Track Field - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*Sep 21, 2000

    2000 Summer Games in Sydney - Cycling - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Sep 22, 2000

    2000 Summer Games in Sydney - Weightlifting - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Sep 23, 2000

    2000 Summer Games in Sydney - Soccer - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*Sep 24, 2000

    2000 Summer Games in Sydney - Basketball - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*Sep 25, 2000

    2000 Summer Games in Sydney - Closing Ceremony - (Global)*

----------


## Black Pearl

> कौन से साल का?


पिछले वर्ष का

----------


## The Master

बहोत अच्छे मित्र !

धन्यवाद.


:mango::banana::cherries:

----------


## Rated R

> पिछले वर्ष का


मैं सूत्र को क्रमानुसार चलाना चाहता हूँ . बीच में कृपया कोई डूडल पोस्ट नहीं करें !

----------


## Rated R

*Oct 31, 2000

    Google's guest illustrator for Halloween 2000 was Lorie Loeb - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*Nov 07, 2000

    Google encouraged US citizens to exercise their right to vote - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*Nov 15, 2000

    Shichi-go-san - (Japan)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Nov 23, 2000

    Happy Thanksgiving - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Dec 22, 2000

    Seasons Greetings - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

:partly_sunny:तो यहाँ ख़तम होते है वर्ष २००० में जारिओ किये हुए सभी डूडल . अब शुरू होता है २००१ के डूडल का कारवां  :partly_sunny:

----------


## Rated R

*Jan 01, 2001

    Happy New Year - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

* 
Jan 24, 2001

    Chinese New Year - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*Feb 14, 2001

    Hearts decorated our homepage with this logo and the return of Ken Perlin's - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Mar 09, 2001

    Indian Holi Festival - (India)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Mar 09, 2001

    Indian Holi Festival - (India)*

----------


## Rated R

*Mar 17, 2001

    St.Patrick's Day - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Apr 22, 2001

    Earth Day - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*May 13, 2001

    We once again honored our Moms - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Jun 17, 2001

    Happy Father's Day - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*

Jul 01, 2001

    Canada Day - (Canada)*

----------


## Rated R

*Jul 04, 2001

    Independence Day - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*Jul 04, 2001

    Independence Day - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*Jul 14, 2001

    Bastille Day - (France)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Aug 01, 2001

    Swiss National Day - (Switzerland)* [/B]

----------


## Rated R

*Aug 15, 2001

    Korean Liberation Day - (Korea)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Oct 31, 2001

    Happy Halloween - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*Nov 11, 2001

    Armistice Day - (France)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Nov 14, 2001

    Claude Monet's Birthday - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Nov 22, 2001

    Happy Thanksgiving - (US)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Dec 10, 2001

    Nobel Prize Centennial Award Ceremony - (Global)* [/B]

----------


## Rated R

*Dec 22, 2001

    Holiday Series 2001 (1 of 4) - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*Dec 23, 2001

    Holiday Series 2001 (2 of 4) - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*Dec 23, 2001

    Holiday Series 2001 (2 of 4) - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Dec 24, 2001

    Holiday Series 2001 (3 of 4) - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

*
Dec 25, 2001

    Holiday Series 2001 (4 of 4) - (Global)*

----------


## Rated R

और यहाँ ख़तम होता है वर्ष २००१ में प्रदर्शित किये गए सभी डूडल

----------


## sanjeetspice

बहुत अच्छे मित्र

----------


## aawara

*गूगल का यह अति साधारण लोगो त्योहारों के मौसम अथवा किसी विशेष तिथि पर खिल सा उठता है. आपने गौर किया होगा कि अमरीका का स्वतंत्रता दिवस हो या विश्व स्वास्थ्य दिन हो अथवा मानव के चंद्रमा पर पहुँचने का दिन हो, गूगल का लोगो एक विशेष डिजायन मे उपलब्ध होता है. जाहिर है इस बेहद खुबसुरत डिज़ायन के पीछे गूगल के संस्थापकों लैरी पेज और सर्जेयी ब्रिन का हाथ तो नही ही है. परंतु एक ऐसे कलाकार का हाथ है जो 29 वर्षीय है और बहुत ही प्रतिभाशाली है.*

*इनका नाम है डेनिस हवांग. डेनिस हर साल लगभग 50 विशेष गूगल लोगो डिज़ायन करते हैं. मूल रूप से वे हाथ से चित्र बनाते हैं फिर उसे कम्प्यूटर पर प्रोसेस करते हैं. स्टैनफ़ोर्ड यूनिवर्सिटी के भूत पूर्व छात्र डेनिस गूगल के डिज़ायन लोगो के जनक हैं. गूगल के लिए सबसे पहला लोगो डेनिस 4 जुलाई 2000 को बनाया था. एक दिन लैरी पेज ने डेनिस को चित्र बनाते देखा और उस चित्र से प्रभावित होकर उन्होने डेनिस से स्वतंत्रता दिवस के लिए विशेष लोगो बनाने को कहा. डेनिस ने 4 जुलाई को पहला लोगो बनाया और फिर यह सिलसिला आगे भी जारी रहा*

----------


## Raman46

_भाई साहब अब २०११ गूगल का नये नये डूडल भी दिखा ही दीजिये_

----------


## Raman46

> *गूगल का यह अति साधारण लोगो त्योहारों के मौसम अथवा किसी विशेष तिथि पर खिल सा उठता है. आपने गौर किया होगा कि अमरीका का स्वतंत्रता दिवस हो या विश्व स्वास्थ्य दिन हो अथवा मानव के चंद्रमा पर पहुँचने का दिन हो, गूगल का लोगो एक विशेष डिजायन मे उपलब्ध होता है. जाहिर है इस बेहद खुबसुरत डिज़ायन के पीछे गूगल के संस्थापकों लैरी पेज और सर्जेयी ब्रिन का हाथ तो नही ही है. परंतु एक ऐसे कलाकार का हाथ है जो 29 वर्षीय है और बहुत ही प्रतिभाशाली है.*
> 
> *इनका नाम है डेनिस हवांग. डेनिस हर साल लगभग 50 विशेष गूगल लोगो डिज़ायन करते हैं. मूल रूप से वे हाथ से चित्र बनाते हैं फिर उसे कम्प्यूटर पर प्रोसेस करते हैं. स्टैनफ़ोर्ड यूनिवर्सिटी के भूत पूर्व छात्र डेनिस गूगल के डिज़ायन लोगो के जनक हैं. गूगल के लिए सबसे पहला लोगो डेनिस 4 जुलाई 2000 को बनाया था. एक दिन लैरी पेज ने डेनिस को चित्र बनाते देखा और उस चित्र से प्रभावित होकर उन्होने डेनिस से स्वतंत्रता दिवस के लिए विशेष लोगो बनाने को कहा. डेनिस ने 4 जुलाई को पहला लोगो बनाया और फिर यह सिलसिला आगे भी जारी रहा*


बाह दोस्त बहुत ही अछि जानकारी दिए है / धन्यबाद आप को 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=9927&page=27

----------


## lotus1782

आगे बढाओ मित्र ...............

----------

